# Cobra mighty rooter elect, snake.



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Wife found one in craigs list, I never heard of them and this one looks in good shape and cheap enough. Used once and asking $175.00 Looks like a 3/8 snake machine. Any body know of them?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Think you can get those at Lowes. I'd pass, probably on par with a mini-rooter which ain't saying much.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Junk!


----------



## plumberinlaw (Jan 13, 2010)

not sure of the machine but I know the cable is junk


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Think Masco:

*A*


A & J Gummers
Alsons Corporation
American Shower & Bath Corporation
Aqua Glass Corporation
Arrow Fastener Company, LLC
*B*


Behr Process Corporation
BrassCraft Manufacturing Company
Brasstech, Inc.
Bristan, Ltd.
*C*


Cambrian Windows Ltd., UK
Cobra Products Inc.
*D*


Delta Faucet Company
Duraflex Ltd.
*E*


Erickson Construction (see Masco Framing Corporation)
Environments For Living (Masco Home Services, Inc.)
*G*


Griffin Windows, Ltd.
*H*


Hansgrohe AG
Heritage Bathrooms Ltd.
Hüppe
*K*


KraftMaid Cabinetry
*L*


Liberty Hardware
*M*


Masco Canada 
Masco Contractor Services
Masco Framing Corporation
Masco Home Services
Masco Retail Cabinet Group
Masterchem Industries LLC
Merillat
Milgard Windows & Doors
Mirolin Industries Corporation
Moores Furniture Group Ltd.
*P*


Peerless Faucet(see Delta Faucet Company)
PowerShot Tool Company, Inc.
Premier Manufacturing Ltd.
*Q*


Quality Cabinets
*S*


Service Partners
*T*


Tvilum
*V*


Vapor Technologies Inc.
*W*


Watkins Manufacturing Corporation
It looks like Masco is merging Cobra Drain Cleaners, Speedway Drain Cleaners and BrassCraft Drain Cleaners under one roof. Consider the quality of those three and that is what you will have to start with. Masco is fairly successful so look for changes.

Mark


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

there is a reason it was only used once. breid............:rockon:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Offhand I'd say they are a pile of...


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

Will said:


> Think you can get those at Lowes. I'd pass, probably on par with a mini-rooter which ain't saying much.


Whats wrong with the mini-rooter? Mine comes in handy sometimes.


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

And the cobra might be ok for roof vents and such if you get a new cable. The cable that comes with them are as everyone else has stated crap :laughing:


----------



## KCJAKE (Jun 17, 2011)

They're nothing special -- cheap, cheap, cheap....

if you're still looking for used I would recommend a Spartan 100 machine


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Those Cobra brand snakes do their best work in a garbage can with the lid closed out on the sidewalk


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

UnclogNH said:


> Those Cobra brand snakes do their best work in a garbage can with the lid closed out on the sidewalk


Come on Rod, Don't hold back...
Tell us how you really feel! :laughing:


----------

